# pppoe and mtu [solved]

## cloc3

My home network is configured in the following way:

modem -- eth1 (pppoe) --- eth0 --- wireless network

all wireless clients need to set by hand mtu=1492 to browse internet.

No, I bought a stupid close device which is unable to set mtu (and which does not read option interface-mtu from dhcpd) by itself.

Anyway, this device browses correctly if connected to internet through a commercial wireless router.

what should I do to browse with my device?

----------

## Gusar

Instead of messing with all clients, use this iptables rule on the machine than runs pppoe:

```
-I FORWARD -p tcp -m tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu
```

----------

## cloc3

wonderfull.

my previous iptables line was no working.

but now the problem is solved.

----------

